# Presenting....



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

The first pics of my new babies. Pictures taken 12-26-06.

These guys were hatched on Dec 4, 2006. Their parents are a F Homer and a M Swallow. I call them SWOMERS.

















These guys were hatched on Dec 6, 2006. Their parents are a F Homer and a
M Fantail. I guess I can call them HOMETAILS.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some real darlings there.
Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Neat birds, Funtale! Thanks for posting. Will look forward to "older" pics!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boy, are they cute.  

Is it warm enough for them to be outside, it is rather cool here today? 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Boy, are they cute.
> 
> Is it warm enough for them to be outside, it is rather cool here today?
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



They were not really outside. This was inside the loft. I just finished cleaning their nests (changed the bedding with new hay). While I was at it, I snapped a few pictures coz that was the only chance I can get some good shots.
Also, it was a nice 59F here in Houston today, so it wasn't really that cool.
Maybe I can take some more pics by the end of the month. By then they should be almost a month old. The parents started another nest but I removed the eggs and replaced these with dummy eggs.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are adorable babies. They just grow too fast! The pictures are really good with the filtered sunlight hitting them - looks like they're posing just for you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations...you have some cuties there.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

2 very cute and sweet looking sets of youngsters you have there


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Funtale said:


> They were not really outside. This was inside the loft. I just finished cleaning their nests (changed the bedding with new hay). While I was at it, I snapped a few pictures coz that was the only chance I can get some good shots.
> Also, it was a nice 59F here in Houston today, so it wasn't really that cool.
> Maybe I can take some more pics by the end of the month. By then they should be almost a month old. The parents started another nest but I removed the eggs and replaced these with dummy eggs.




I appreciate the explanation, it kind of looked outdoorsy to me. Thanks again. They are TOO cute.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your babies are too cute funtale.  
Thank you for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

*27 days later....*

Here's my Homtails at 27 days old.


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

*My Swomers at 29 days..*

Here's the other set of babies hatched Dec 4, 2006.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They sure are beautiful! What a difference a few days make, eh??

Look forward to MORE updates!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are very beautiful birds.
Thank you for the great pics.

reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Funtale~ I really enjoyed all your pictures. My favorite one is the one with the blue bar markings. Very unique in coloration .


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Funtale, all your babies are really beautiful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely babies, Funtale, and I love the breed names you have come up with!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're absolutely gorgeous! You're so lucky to have such beautiful fids


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just beautiful birds!


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

*Sixty days update*

Hometail # 1 @ 60 days









Hometail # 2 @ 60 days









Hometail # 1 & 2 together


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

*60 days update pt 2*

Swomer # 3









Swomer # 3 & 4 (birds at the bottom)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your swomers and hometails are really fantabulous.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

They just get better looking as each day passes.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What beautiful pigeons! They sure are growing up to be a bunch of lookers


----------

